# Tappan saugeye



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a nice one today along with a bunch of cats,crappie, and bass.. I wasn't expecting this saugeye with the cold front we just had..even though that's what I fish for there..I got one other little dink eye in the same area.... I also got a nice cut on my finger from the gill plate on that fish...I always forget on those larger fish that they will cut you if your not careful..oh well i cut him back but made it count

promag


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats thats a nice saugeye. did u measure it ?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks..It was just over 23".. I beer battered it with this garlic butter coating it was really tasty.. 

promag


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dood .............. That sounds TASTEY!
Nice feeeesh congrats!


Steelheadphycho


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice one ! I caught a few 20- 22 inchers there last week in the drizzling rain. 
I'm always chasing the EYES at Tappan.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Its an addiction that's for sure... That's a good time in the rain because the crazies are minimal..

promag


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

promag said:


> Its an addiction that's for sure... That's a good time in the rain because the crazies are minimal..
> 
> promag


So Very True Promag ! 
I mostly fish on a Yak with a 2 hp outboard on it, So needless to say, Less Crazies on the lake is very important to me, especially on Tappan ! LOL

Do you fish Tappan for Eyes often ? 


Desode


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice eye!! Love the color.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been fishing it for about 2 yrs now the first year I only got 2 out of there..this year has been a lot better. I like it because it isnt a bad drive at about an hour..also it has nice surrounding to it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice catch!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice fish must what did you get him on?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was trolling a homemade worm harness with a small white/glow blade

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Fish Pro Mag, I bet that made the day if nothin else..its been tough goin down there especially keeper wise, we managed 4 keepers on sunday and a lot of shorts at a tournament there. Theres another saugeye tournament saturday there, we'll see what these fronts are doin maybe theyll turn on a lil better


----------

